# AEW Hate



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The funny thing is that 99% of the people on this forum who bitch about AEW are the ones with the smallest number of post.

It's like they created an account just to bitch about AEW XD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

1. It's almost like people have different opinions. What is must watch for you may not be must watch for others. 

2. I think a lot of the more ridiculous pushback happens because some AEW fans are over the top in their praise and inability to take critcism. 

For instance I think the show is very entertaining. But I couldn't disagree more with your "it's like anything can happen" take. When I watch the show I know I'm getting solid to great viewing, but I don't see anything about the product that suggest anything can happen. 

3. It's clear you have something personal against Cornette. While he isn't shy about not liking the Elite and what they represent. He's also praises AEW when it fulfills what he likes in a wrestling show. If he's not into the high octane offense of The Bucks that's his right. As far as how he talks, I take it as he gives his opinions in similar vain as the normal fan does. Read this forum, how often are people nice about things they dislike?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I have criticisms not because I want them to fail but because I don't want them to be another TNA, and the whole X iS bEtTeR tHaN tHiS CoMpAnY" is tiresome, apples and oranges.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WWE has conditioned people to complain about wrestling


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> 1. It's almost like people have different opinions. What is must watch for you may not be must watch for others.
> 
> 2. I think a lot of the more ridiculous pushback happens because some AEW fans are over the top in their praise and inability to take critcism.
> 
> ...


1. I understand people having different opinions. But I'm not on NXT forums bashing them or wishing for them to fail. I want NXT to be mutually successful. 

2. AEW fans are pretty down-to-earth and you can tell that AEW actually listens to criticisms and makes adjustments accordingly like with the tag matches. 

3. The only thing clear is Cornette has a personal vendetta against the Bucks and Omega and that renders anything he says about them invalid.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

There are a group of people out there who do objectively look at the product and point out where they think things could be better. 

Theres also a much larger group from the sample size I've seen who either want it to fail, hate that they were wrong about Cody and The Bucks, or just dont know anything else besides WWE. That's the group that primarily makes up alot of the hate around here. 

Dynamite is unquestionably the best weekly wrestling show right now with NXT in 2nd by a good distance still.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gh0stFace said:


> 1. I understand people having different opinions. But I'm not on NXT forums bashing them or wishing for them to fail. I want NXT to be mutually successful.
> 
> 2. AEW fans are pretty down-to-earth and you can tell that AEW actually listens to criticisms and makes adjustments accordingly like with the tag matches.
> 
> 3. The only thing clear is Cornette has a personal vendetta against the Bucks and Omega and that renders anything he says about them invalid.


1. Some people are just haters man, the same shit happens in the WWE sections. 

2. Some are yes. But like with every fan base you have the over the top fans. Fans like that will always draw the ire of folk. 

3. He does have something against The Elite, but that's not new for Cornette. It feels like the real issue is fans in general can't handle Cornette being Cornette when somebody they like is on the receiving end.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Gh0stFace said:


> 2. AEW fans are pretty down-to-earth and you can tell that AEW actually listens to criticisms and makes adjustments accordingly like with the tag matches.


For every "down to earth" fan there are the ones that make time to go into threads "LUL WWE' "LUL AEW IS GOING TO BEAT WWE" "LUL BOOMER" and unfortunately the minority are louder than the majority so that triggers the same sorts of people that say the same things against AEW.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

The really unfortunate thing is that even if you don't like their wrestling, their creative, their stars, or their content in general, it's an objective fact that the existence and success of their company have a positive impact on the professional wrestling industry. Like, really positive, moreso than any other group has in decades. It's forcing WWE to pay their people better, forcing their creative (NXT at least) to be better, and giving fans and wrestlers an alternative.

I can understand criticism, but there's a line between being critical and being a childish hater. Jim Cornette, for every sensible thing he says, says or does ten other completely idiotic things. He doesn't deserve the attention he still gets. A lot of AEW's "critics" fall into the same camp.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> There are a group of people out there who do objectively look at the product and point out where they think things could be better.
> 
> Theres also a much larger group from the sample size I've seen who either want it to fail, hate that they were wrong about Cody and The Bucks, or just dont know anything else besides WWE. That's the group that primarily makes up alot of the hate around here.
> 
> Dynamite is unquestionably the best weekly wrestling show right now with NXT in 2nd by a good distance still.


I agree with you 100% about AEW (not so much on NXT), but you know... that's just not the right thing to say here, with the Moderators, seemingly looking at other things, while thread after thread, is repeated over and over. Look at how many "women suck", "Omega sucks", "AEW sucks" etc. are on the main page. Not by just one person, but multiple people (and as was noted above), a great number of "new members" that have all of a sudden found wrestling out of nowhere, only to have those same people make up about 90% of this board. Until the Moderators either close, or merge, same topic threads, this nonsense will continue.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

1. What is watchable to you and other fans is not necessarily watchable to others. Some people may have had interest in AEW and saw something that embarrassed them which made them have buyer’s remorse in a sense, or thought something on the show didn’t make any sense, or just lost interest over time and realized that AEW was not for them. And believe it or not, there’s actually nothing wrong with that.

2. Blind praise is just as bad as nonstop criticism, because it leads to being okay with stupid shit and stupid booking.

3. Considering that this is supposed to be a sports based show and Cornette is supposed to like serious wrestling that is supposed to come off like a sport, and should know what it looks like considering his vast knowledge of the business, I don’t see why any criticism he offers should be considered invalid because he's not a fan of the way AEW has turned out. You have to take the criticism if the praise he offers AEW when they do anything good – and when AEW is good, it’s really good – is to have any meaning as well. He’s not rooting for it to fail; he wants it to be better, just in a way that makes sense to him.

And yes he does have something against the Bucks and Omega. He also for a brief moment praised the main event at Fight for the Fallen as the best Bucks match ever, and has admitted that when it came to Omega’s problems in Japan amid the speculation that New Japan pulled some strings to stop him from coming into the country that he wouldn’t be that vindictive, even to Omega.

Rather than get upset that not everybody automatically likes the same show as you, you should learn as to why they don’t so that you can either make it more appealing to them, or ignore it and be happy with the way the shows turning out.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Lol they couldn't get me upset if they tried. I'm just legit confused.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Gh0stFace said:


> Lol they couldn't get me upset if they tried. I'm just legit confused.


Maybe we need to break the cycle and ignore the comments and just focus on things we like about BOTH companies, Cornette was right when he said that fans of today are worse than people that hated wrestling 20 years ago, at least non fans today can at least recognise the athleticism


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Most of AEW is good, some of it is bad. Life is not black and white and neither is AEW. When something on the show sucks, that does not mean AEW sucks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright I just started watching what did I miss?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Threads like this dont help


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Soon as I seen a post defending AEW, I knew Garty would be the first one in here jerking off, and ofc it's Ghostface the one starting it. Garty talks about combining all threads that hate on AEW. How about we combine all his posts and put them into a compilation called "sucking the wet nuts off AEW, and calling anyone who disagrees a troll".

That being said, I'm bored af with people talking about the AEW women's division. Shit is known to be trash, no point making new threads about it every week. But to say that all these "new posters are shitting on AEW!" are just trolls, doesn't seem to sit right with me. Why would you make an alt to talk shit about AEW for one? I imagine they're either new people to the forum (and ofc WWE has way more fans), or rejoiners that disliked AEW before. The only one I feel could be a troll, is that "gronk", just a shit troll if he is one. The only person he's managed to trigger is Ty.

Oh, and as far as the "WWE fans criticising it when they don't watch it" narrative goes. In so many threads shitting on WWE, there's groups of people who say "well uh, I stopped watching WWE 5 years ago, but this is why it sucks today!". That's not even taking into consideration all the AEW fans that jump on Raw/SD for a bad segment. Writing off the whole show, when the rest of it was actually pretty good. Shows they either don't watch it, and just read spoilers of what happened. Or they are LOOKING for things to find at fault, to confirm their previous hundred comments about how AEW is gonna bury WWE (this is likely the biggest group). Anyone that says AEW is the best wrestling show on TV is either being dishonest, or doesn't watch WWE. AEW has been decent since it's started, but it's not had one singular better week than WWE. Raw and Smackdown have been pretty good lately, and NXT has been holding wrestling down for the last month. Still, I have pretty big expectations of AEW, and it'll continue to get better.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I think AEW has a pretty strong approval rating amongst fans. There seems to be a lot of sensitivity towards negative feedback which makes it seem like more than it is. Most people that watch AEW like or love it. Whereas I think with WWE there’s a lot more “hate” watching and older fans hanging onto something that they don’t feel that strongly about anymore.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I'd say the extreme hostility of the AEW IS PERFECT AND NO CRITICISM IS ALLOWED gang is more of an issue than the 3 or 4 resident trolls


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Soon as I seen a post defending AEW, I knew Garty would be the first one in here jerking off, and ofc it's Ghostface the one starting it. Garty talks about combining all threads that hate on AEW. How about we combine all his posts and put them into a compilation called "sucking the wet nuts off AEW, and calling anyone who disagrees a troll".
> 
> That being said, I'm bored af with people talking about the AEW women's division. Shit is known to be trash, no point making new threads about it every week. But to say that all these "new posters are shitting on AEW!" are just trolls, doesn't seem to sit right with me. Why would you make an alt to talk shit about AEW for one? I imagine they're either new people to the forum (and ofc WWE has way more fans), or rejoiners that disliked AEW before. The only one I feel could be a troll, is that "gronk", just a shit troll if he is one. The only person he's managed to trigger is Ty.
> 
> Oh, and as far as the "WWE fans criticising it when they don't watch it" narrative goes. In so many threads shitting on WWE, there's groups of people who say "well uh, I stopped watching WWE 5 years ago, but this is why it sucks today!". That's not even taking into consideration all the AEW fans that jump on Raw/SD for a bad segment. Writing off the whole show, when the rest of it was actually pretty good. Shows they either don't watch it, and just read spoilers of what happened. Or they are LOOKING for things to find at fault, to confirm their previous hundred comments about how AEW is gonna bury WWE (this is likely the biggest group). Anyone that says AEW is the best wrestling show on TV is either being dishonest, or doesn't watch WWE. AEW has been decent since it's started, but it's not had one singular better week than WWE. Raw and Smackdown have been pretty good lately, and NXT has been holding wrestling down for the last month. Still, I have pretty big expectations of AEW, and it'll continue to get better.


I actually watched RAW this week. If you actually semi-enjoyed that, you must be completely retarded or 20 years of WWE conditioning has turned your brain into a vegetable. Like I give fuck to read all your bullshit. Go find something more productive to do with your time, fn virgin idiot


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

ClintDagger said:


> I think AEW has a pretty strong approval rating amongst fans. There seems to be a lot of sensitivity towards negative feedback which makes it seem like more than it is. Most people that watch AEW like or love it. Whereas I think with WWE there’s a lot more “hate” watching and older fans hanging onto something that they don’t feel that strongly about anymore.


I stopped watching WWE the second it became unwatchable. Tard loyalists can suck Vince's dick and die for all I care.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Seth Grimes said:


> Soon as I seen a post defending AEW, I knew Garty would be the first one in here jerking off, and ofc it's Ghostface the one starting it. Garty talks about combining all threads that hate on AEW. How about we combine all his posts and put them into a compilation called "sucking the wet nuts off AEW, and calling anyone who disagrees a troll".


How about we take all of your posts and do the same thing?! Isn't that hilarious?! Who's with me? Right guys... right? I don't know what your obsession is with me, really? If I bother you so much, then just stop. But of course, you can't. Or can you? After I replied to your "I'm the bestest poster here eVaR. I do everything, look what I did for Uzz" in another "hate" thread, there was no comeback? Why? Did I tell the truth? Taking what is available online that anyone else can read or view and post it here as "yours", does not make you, "Employee Of The Month".

For the good of all mankind, just stop with the comeback posts because as much as you rag on me for constantly, "sucking the AEW pole", every one of your posts are, "this sucks because well... it sucks, deal with it cry-baby". Your vocabulary and comprehension, truly show how mature you are.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This forum was built on shitting on WWE. 


Gh0stFace said:


> I stopped watching WWE the second it became unwatchable. Tard loyalists can suck Vince's dick and die for all I care.


Yeah, its Jim who isn't making constructive arguments and has a personal grudge.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Gh0stFace said:


> I stopped watching WWE the second it became unwatchable. Tard loyalists can suck Vince's dick and die for all I care.


That's fair enough, but when AEW looks like they are doing stuff the exact same as WWE then they should be called out for it, rather than ignored because everyone feels sorry for Cody


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

As much as 4chan is a cesspool, you can see one interesting thing there. There are dozens of anti-AEW threads there every day, but every time ratings come out and NXT is beaten, they make the exact same threads about NXT. Hell even Kenny made fun of this on BTE. It's a bunch of trolls who add nothing of value.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Some fans want AEW to fail as they apparently are too narrow minded to see that competition is healthy but also that they have some strange conception that if AEW were to become an household name, WWE would disappear.

But I think in general there’s so much negativity on this board, many people seem to be very unhappy and get easily upset, which is why I frequent this site less and less. It’s a shame really as there’s a lot of good posters here, both WWE, AEW, NJPW, TNA and indie fans.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I want AEW to succeed as if they don't wrestling will die with just WWE monopolising the industry like disney where everything feels non-cannon and lazy.

However, I don't really like AEW, there's some good, but it's ruined by what I don't like. The creative I find boring, and I think it's got a lot to do with the fact that I find most of the roster uninteresting or unwatchable. I've stopped watching, now I just watch highlights etc to see if anything good happened or if they've got rid of the garbage. I doubt they'll change though, as I can't see tony changing the people in charge of creative/hiring.

But to criticize criticism as hate or troll, says a lot about you as a person. sure there prob are some trolls, but the only criticism i've seen has been genuine, with the backlash being some sort of preprogrammed brainwash response, like the immune system attacking a virus automatically. brain dead people.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> I don't understand all the hate AEW is getting.


People don't like change. 



Gh0stFace said:


> I don't understand why there's a mob of WWE, boomer & Corny fans who want to see them fail.


WWE mob - They are confused and angry with the amount of action, good booking, varied complex moves, great story lines, psychology, actual stars, promo's and pace from another promotion. If there is no 3 hour snooze fests, poor production timing, embarrassing cuckold story-lines, funny clown mask men and clapped out Joshi - they get confused. British WWE fans (all 10 of them) are the worst, they are the most bitter. 

Boomers - Crying, whining, self-righteousness, arrogance and selfishness is in their nature.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I like AEW, I am just really critical when they let me down. It's still miles better than Raw or Smackdown but its not fault free, it has issues, just don't expect me to sit back and just pretend AEW is perfect when it's not and I will be open about that. But that doesn't mean I hate it.

In my honest opinion it;s my third favourite show with NWA and NxT being far better. But AEW still has room to grow so we'll see how they are a year from now. When NxT started out back in 2012 I didn't care too much about it at first either, then a year later I thought it was awesome. I'll give AEW that chance too.

If its any consolation though, Double or Nothing is still my PPV of the year and the presence of AEW has made me quit watching Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Almost all the comments on any wrestling related Facebook page are either "it's still real to me, dammit", WWE hate by guys that don't even watch the product anymore or AEW hate even if the post has nothing to do with AEW. 

On here, I don't get the unnecessary AEW hate. If you don't like the product don't watch and move on with your life. The same goes with the WWE hate on their boards. If you don't watch, don't comment. You have nothing to add to the conversation if you no long watch it. You have moved on, stop shitting on something else might be enjoying. There is a difference between constructive criticism and shit post trolling. If you have rarely said any good thing about the product that is trolling. "I want AEW/NXT to succeed but " stop right there and turn the channel and don't turn back. I think many of the poster on these boards need to just realize they no longer enjoy wrestling and they need to move on.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

My only problem with AEW is wooden vanilla midgets getting forced into the main event, ahead of more marketable wrestlers.

Cornette's schtick is old. Russo is by far the more perceptive man.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There are two different extremes that go on here. Either people defend and over hype AEW to death (which really was a lot worse earlier this year before Dynamite started airing. A lot of high expectations, as if they were going to be perfect.) OR those that live to be negative on the product and that's how they get their thrill.

That is why most of the time I only pay attention to the criticism that seems to come from a level headed and reasonable fan. Nothing wrong with criticism as long as it is constructive. If someone is so obviously hating on the product over and over again then they are wasting their time on something they don't enjoy.

Side note, it's not WWEs or AEWs fault for any of us having a particular attitude about wrestling. We choose to keep watching the product when we have the option to turn the channel or go do something else. We are not being forced to watch anything.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

reyfan said:


> For every "down to earth" fan there are the ones that make time to go into threads "LUL WWE' "LUL AEW IS GOING TO BEAT WWE" "LUL BOOMER" and unfortunately the minority are louder than the majority so that triggers the same sorts of people that say the same things against AEW.


Same goes both ways. And you are one of them that bashes without explaining your point of view.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Sometimes when people perceive something to be overrated (Which I personally put AEW firmly in that category) they have a hard time objectively talking about it or even trying to enjoy it. I think AEW is incredibly overrated, it is only a small tick above Raw or Smackdown to me. However that doesn't mean I don't see a lot of things that they do right. Something can be overrated but still good.That, and tons of people on the forum are so pro AEW that they blindly ignore a ton of stupid crap that they put on their show and a lot of WWE lifers get annoyed because they know WWE would take tons of slack if they did the same things. If WWE had signed Kenny Omega and booked him the way AEW is booking him, this forum would be up in flames talking about how they ruined his career but AEW gets a pass. That's not even to say AEW doesn't deserve a pass, it more points to how incredibly critical everyone is over every single move the main roster WWE makes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

To me, AEW is basically Nitro, Thunder, Raw, or SD if those shows were good. 

It doesn't always knock my socks off, but I am generally entertained and excited by it. 

It has its flaws, but I also feel it is a better show than what we currently get on Mondays and Fridays, and better than where Impact was in its early days for sure. 

For a company that has been on TV for 10 weeks or so and still finding their footing, for them to be as good as they are this early is pretty impressive.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gh0stFace said:


> I don't understand all the hate AEW is getting. It's literally the only wrestling show I look forward to watching. It has the "anything can happen, nobody is safe" vibe which I love like that Dynamite when within the first 3 minutes Christopher Daniels was package piledrivere'd into the steel then carried out on a stretcher (LOL). Corny isn't just providing constructive criticism; I listened to his podcasts and I can tell from his voice that he's got personal grudge against some of the guys and it's beyond critcism, he came off embarrassing and annoying.
> 
> I don't understand why there's a mob of WWE, boomer & Corny fans who want to see them fail. AEW being around is good for business.


Who really cares mate - the only wrestling show i watch now is AEW. and i’m pretty stoked with it

haters can gtfo IMO

also, i have little to no interest in ‘critcism’ - there is nothing I can do about some other mook not liking parts, and what, now we gotta sit here and listen to it? Not gonna make me like it less. So, just a waste of time

discuss the merits of angles, stories and happenings IMHO - the rest can piss off


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There are two very vocal sides in this section:

1. Those who are AEW fanboys who basically praise everything they do. May or may not be shills for them.
2. Those who hate AEW and exist to complain about it. May or may not be WWE shills.

I choose to ignore all of these people, because its moronic to think in either of those ways.

I've thoroughly enjoyed AEW up to this point, but they have plenty of things to improve on and learn as they go. Such is probably the viewpoint of most in this thread.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Gh0stFace said:


> I actually watched RAW this week. If you actually semi-enjoyed that, you must be completely retarded or 20 years of WWE conditioning has turned your brain into a vegetable. Like I give fuck to read all your bullshit. Go find something more productive to do with your time, fn virgin idiot


Don't project onto me, bud. If you're that sensitive about it, you could always pay a prostitute to take your v


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I actually really like AEW, as many of my posts indicate. But what I just cannot stand are the commercials during the matches. It really kills everything and they constantly do it. Of course, they're not the only ones doing as WWE does it too. Don't get me wrong though, I really like AEW but since this post is entitled "AEW Hate", I thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Garty said:


> How about we take all of your posts and do the same thing?! Isn't that hilarious?! Who's with me? Right guys... right? I don't know what your obsession is with me, really? If I bother you so much, then just stop. But of course, you can't. Or can you? After I replied to your "I'm the bestest poster here eVaR. I do everything, look what I did for Uzz" in another "hate" thread, there was no comeback? Why? Did I tell the truth? Taking what is available online that anyone else can read or view and post it here as "yours", does not make you, "Employee Of The Month".
> 
> For the good of all mankind, just stop with the comeback posts because as much as you rag on me for constantly, "sucking the AEW pole", every one of your posts are, "this sucks because well... it sucks, deal with it cry-baby". Your vocabulary and comprehension, truly show how mature you are.


You should take your own advice. You are doing all the things you're moaning at me for, which was my point, ya goon. The rest of what you're saying, I've no idea wtf you're going on about. You've got the drizzling shits.

Show me one time on this entire website I said "deal with it crybaby". Is it easier to debate someone when you compartmentalise anyone who's critical of anything AEW does as, "haters", or "wwe trolls". Must be real hard for you to understand people who watch AEW, that also don't think it's the best thing to ever air on TV. You are the reason why people are so critical of AEW. You're out here deepthroating everything they give you, and running around telling everyone they're wrong when they say something negative. "MODSSSSS!!! WHERE ARE YOU. TAKE THIS POST DOWN RIGHT NOW THEY'RE SAYING BAD THINGS ABOUT AEW".


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Seth Grimes said:


> You should take your own advice. You are doing all the things you're moaning at me for, which was my point, ya goon. The rest of what you're saying, I've no idea wtf you're going on about. You've got the drizzling shits.
> 
> Show me one time on this entire website I said "deal with it crybaby". Is it easier to debate someone when you compartmentalise anyone who's critical of anything AEW does as, "haters", or "wwe trolls". Must be real hard for you to understand people who watch AEW, that also don't think it's the best thing to ever air on TV. You are the reason why people are so critical of AEW. You're out here deepthroating everything they give you, and running around telling everyone they're wrong when they say something negative. "MODSSSSS!!! WHERE ARE YOU. TAKE THIS POST DOWN RIGHT NOW THEY'RE SAYING BAD THINGS ABOUT AEW".


You see, you just can't help yourself can you? I don't need to find a post of you actually saying the words "cry-baby", when most of your posts are derogatory and personal in nature, (and not wrestling related) not only to me, but others here as well. What do you accomplish here, other than to talk shit all the time? Seriously? What? Most of what I've had to say these past few weeks, have nothing to do with wrestling. That time has been taken up by responding to your overabundance of verbal diarrhea against all who, "dare" enjoy AEW. I have asked the Moderators to close the threads that are of the same topic. Not because I don't agree with it, but because it's already being talked about in other threads. I have said that all along. The "rant" thread that was created about my "meltdown", had nothing to do with wrestling, or AEW. It became a personal attack about me (again, not wrestling) and that's where the line in the sand should be drawn. Period. We, you, I, us, don't need "100" new threads a day, talking about how much AEW sucks. Create one thread and go to town, say whatever it is you want to say, but keep it there. I don't want to continue to try and read through a thread, that has a bunch of guys always shitting on it, over and over, when I just want to read about what other AEW fans think of the product in a constructive way, not just reiterating "it sucks".

I do enjoy AEW, yes. That's not a secret. I also enjoy NXT too. Are both shows perfect? Of course not, but I don't pick apart every little thing either company does "wrong", then come here to rant about it. And God forbid, any of us disagree with your "perspective", we're all labelled to being just a shill, a dick, stupid, a virgin, gay, etc. Again, very mature of you if that's the only thing you can reply with half the time.

I am not going to respond to you any further in this thread. Take it or leave it.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*How dare you dislike AEW! You must be a troll! Begone, foul heathen!*

Seriously, though. AEW does absolutely nothing for me. I stopped watching it weeks ago and that's it for me. But some of the AEW fanboys are so damn annoying. For them, it's sacrilegious to not like it. And that's fuckin' sad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> *How dare you dislike AEW! You must be a troll! Begone, foul heathen!*
> 
> Seriously, though. AEW does absolutely nothing for me. I stopped watching it weeks ago and that's it for me. But some of the AEW fanboys are so damn annoying. For them, it's sacrilegious to not like it. And that's fuckin' sad.


Why are you here then?

last week you posted you’ll stop watching from this week.

now try and stop yourself from pissing all over our section too if you don’t mind

(unless you secretly watched........ did you?)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He’s just a troll.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> He’s just a troll.


Yah, i know

just having a bit of fun


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

AEW is the only consistently good wrestling show on TV right now.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> 2. AEW fans are pretty down-to-earth


 lol c'mon man, u must be ironic :SS they're literally the opposite lol



Seth Grimes said:


> Anyone that says AEW is the best wrestling show on TV is either being dishonest, or doesn't watch WWE. AEW has been decent since it's started, but it's not had one singular better week than WWE. Raw and Smackdown have been pretty good lately,


 hm are you a troll? seriously, like,it's literally opposite, I can't believe that someone,who isn't A COMPLETE RETARD,can enjoy LITERALLY ANYTHING wwe does. what exactly was ''pretty good'' about raw and smackdown ''lately''? the non-stop lame ass non-finishes? pathetic retarded segments with cringe,hilariously bad acting,clearly aimed for children etc? random,retard heel/face turns that don't make any sense? etc etc. u can't be serious and honest that you really mean wwe garbage is better and aew. nxt on the other hand isn't that bad (ofc still a lot shittier than aew) but those moronic fans in the crowd chanting annoying shit NON FUCKING STOP completely kills it for me,that's literally the only reason I stopped watching nxt lol,they're beyond obnoxious and annoying,they fucking chanted GOLDIE GOLDIE GOLDIE from top of their lungs, that's when I just exited my gom player and went like ''meh screw this crap'',they chant literally every 2 seconds etc,dunno how any normal person can stand them)



reyfan said:


> That's fair enough, but when AEW looks like they are doing stuff the exact same as WWE then they should be called out for it, rather than ignored because everyone feels sorry for Cody


 why would anyone feel sorry for cody,what do u mean?


----------



## TecmoZack (Dec 4, 2019)

I am having a blast with AEW in my life. Went to Dynamite last night and had such a memorable time. Smiled almost the entire show. No negative vibes from me.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

incomplete moron said:


> why would anyone feel sorry for cody,what do u mean?


He keeps mentioning his dead father for cheap pops, yes we know you're Dusty's son we don't need reminding every time your friend turns their back on you.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The problem with AEW is that it has too many wrestlers that look generic and look like they belong on the indies. They are treating wrestlers like the Butcher and the Blade like a big deal when they look like jobbers straight out of the 1990's WWF. Having a good look is a big part of being a successful wrestler and getting over with the fans.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

People love to bitch/complain, often forming extreme opinions and viewing anyone who doesn't agree with them as idiots. A lot of people have lost objectivity, which isn't too uncommon when fanaticism is involved. Idiots are often full of confidence while wiser men are full of doubts.

I also think there are some legit die-hard WWE fans that share Vince's perception that the term wrestling should be synonymous with WWE. Do you even train UFC bro? Vince just had to counter-program Dynamite. How dare another wrestling organization think they can have TV time. Brand loyalty is important to a lot of people and will shit on everything their competitor does to try and persuade themselves and others that their chosen bran is superior.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The only thing I hate about AEW is the horrible lack of deep, its a two hours show but their only highlights are like three or four guys a week.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Isn't it funny that AEW could do nothing wrong before TV, but once WWE got involved, everyone's opinions changed?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> The funny thing is that 99% of the people on this forum who bitch about AEW are the ones with the smallest number of post.
> 
> It's like they created an account just to bitch about AEW XD


Hey, count me out as I created an account solely to bitch about the WWE! It just so happens that I also bitch about AEW since the past few weeks...: P


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I have nothing against AEW. I appreciate their existence because they've forced NXT to step it up once again and become must see TV. However, that doesn't mean that I'm going to sit up here and act like everything they do is great, especially as a fan of women's wrestling. It's stupid to me that your 4'9 Women's Champion is working a Brock Lesnar schedule. I loved Brandi's self awareness this week in saying "Is Riho so small that you can't see her?" Pretty much.

I will also give credit where it's due and acknowledge they're trying to improve the rest of the division in her absence. Big swole and Kris Statlander are good additions.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I have nothing against AEW. I appreciate their existence because they've forced NXT to step it up once again and become must see TV. However, that doesn't mean that I'm going to sit up here and act like everything they do is great, especially as a fan of women's wrestling. * It's stupid to me that your 4'9 Women's Champion is working a Brock Lesnar schedule.* I loved Brandi's self awareness this week in saying "Is Riho so small that you can't see her?" Pretty much.
> 
> I will also give credit where it's due and acknowledge they're trying to improve the rest of the division in her absence. Big swole and Kris Statlander are good additions.*


It's not like she's doing nothing, she's doing a lot of shows for Stardom (she's also champ there).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's not like she's doing nothing, she's doing a lot of shows for Stardom (she's also champ there).


*I know that. It changes nothing. Don't put the belt on her if you know she's going to disappear for two months.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I know that. It changes nothing. Don't put the belt on her if you know she's going to disappear for two months.*


Well when they put the belt on her they didn't know that.

A lot of things happened with Stardom after Riho became champion.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Garty said:


> You see, you just can't help yourself can you? I don't need to find a post of you actually saying the words "cry-baby", when most of your posts are derogatory and personal in nature, (and not wrestling related) not only to me, but others here as well. What do you accomplish here, other than to talk shit all the time? Seriously? What? Most of what I've had to say these past few weeks, have nothing to do with wrestling. That time has been taken up by responding to your overabundance of verbal diarrhea against all who, "dare" enjoy AEW. I have asked the Moderators to close the threads that are of the same topic. Not because I don't agree with it, but because it's already being talked about in other threads. I have said that all along. The "rant" thread that was created about my "meltdown", had nothing to do with wrestling, or AEW. It became a personal attack about me (again, not wrestling) and that's where the line in the sand should be drawn. Period. We, you, I, us, don't need "100" new threads a day, talking about how much AEW sucks. Create one thread and go to town, say whatever it is you want to say, but keep it there. I don't want to continue to try and read through a thread, that has a bunch of guys always shitting on it, over and over, when I just want to read about what other AEW fans think of the product in a constructive way, not just reiterating "it sucks".
> 
> I do enjoy AEW, yes. That's not a secret. I also enjoy NXT too. Are both shows perfect? Of course not, but I don't pick apart every little thing either company does "wrong", then come here to rant about it. And God forbid, any of us disagree with your "perspective", we're all labelled to being just a shill, a dick, stupid, a virgin, gay, etc. Again, very mature of you if that's the only thing you can reply with half the time.
> 
> I am not going to respond to you any further in this thread. Take it or leave it.


TLDR


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well when they put the belt on her they didn't know that.
> 
> A lot of things happened with Stardom after Riho became champion.


*Then put it on Statlander ?*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Then put it on Statlander ?*


I don't see Riho losing it to an other face


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't get the Issue with AEW fans. Hardly any of them come off as just shills like everything the company does. From what I see most are level headed and understand what they're going to be able to do in terms of pro wrestling in 2019.

I think people don't like the fact that AEW exists and is doing well so they take that out on the fanbase.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Which is 


The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't get the Issue with AEW fans. Hardly any of them come off as just shills like everything the company does. From what I see most are level headed and understand what they're going to be able to do in terms of pro wrestling in 2019.
> 
> I think people don't like the fact that AEW exists and is doing well so they take that out on the fanbase.


Which is insane. If not for AEW there would be no Wednesday Night NXT on USA. No fire. No aggression. It would be back to being a constant minor league with constant callups. 

You would think that those fans would be extremely happy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Am I missing something? I don't really see that much AEW hate around, most of the stuff I see is positive about them.

I love AEW, but there's def things they need to improve on. Most AEW fans I've seen are level-headed and can agree that they have areas to improve on. But you always get that small pocket that can't take criticism and go nuts when you say that haha.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

I don’t post much, but I’ve been a wrestling fan for the last 30+ years. In no way do I want to trash WWE, but maybe because AEW seems so fresh to me. For a while now, I think I’ve just seen superstars manufactured and were told we should love them, whereas (at least in the short time AEW has been around) the wrestlers get over organically. I can suspend disbelief when I’m invested in an individual’s growth and natural charisma. 

I hope this breeds healthy competition between the companies and we start to see characters we can invest in within both outfits. I think a character works best when he or she is an amplified version of themselves. Like Stone Cold or The Rock, and more currently like MJF. I can believe them because their personalities shine through. 

Just my two cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Eh they are okay, some even hilarous, the only one that get in my nerves (and isn't a hater actually), Boss for his women wrestling obssesion.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I think some people just take anything negative or critical about AEW and automatically call it "hate" when it's not. There might be legit 1 or 2 people here that hate it with the real sense of the word but most of the "haters" are just people that want AEW to be as successful as possible and we/they all have varying opinions on what needs to be done for that to happen. That's seriously all it is but some of the uber AEW fans take that as a personal attack and will get overly defensive because we want AEW to be mainstream or at least have a sustainable rating to keep them afloat for years to come. To be fair there's maybe only 3-5 regular posters here that act like AEW is perfect and above criticism/negativity but they post so often it seems like it's more than it is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Eh they are okay, some even hilarous, the only one that get in my nerves (and isn't a hater actually), Boss for his women wrestling obssesion.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Didn't Cody say Brock Lesnar contracts were cancer? then their first women's champ has a Brock Lesnar schedule


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There are plenty of valid criticisms of AEW. A lot of lapsed fans/wrestling fans want actual pro-wrestling that makes sense and isn’t silly/phoney stuff that insults your intelligence. You have to eat those lumps with AEW. Some people don’t mind that. Others do. I’d say most.

You’re projecting a lot onto Cornette. I find a lot of the criticism he gets just isn’t based in reality. For example, Corny doesn’t have to like someone to admit they are talented. He does this all the time. Austin Aries, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn all come to mind. The argument that he just doesn’t like Omega or The Bucks just doesn’t hold water. His criticisms are very clear and make total sense for people who like their pro-wrestling professional.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> It's not like she's doing nothing, she's doing a lot of shows for Stardom (she's also champ there).



Awesome. Fly her in for a night and beat her and rebuild the division with full timers who look like adults.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

roadkill_ said:


> My only problem with AEW is wooden vanilla midgets getting forced into the main event, ahead of more marketable wrestlers.
> 
> Cornette's schtick is old. Russo is by far the more perceptive man.


AEW main event scene has been Jericho, Omega, Page, Cody and Moxley. How is that different then Rollins or Daniel Bryan or Miz in main event scene? Comments like this proves WWE fan bias.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Then put it on Statlander ?*


I think it's gonna go on winner of Baker or Statlander.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Didn't Cody say Brock Lesnar contracts were cancer? then their first women's champ has a Brock Lesnar schedule


She was on the show all the time before Full Gear. She's been gone recently that's it. If anything not having her on tv. Has helped build up the woman's division more. Giving someone like Kris Statlander time to shine. As well as Shida and Big Swole. Since they only put one womans match on tv per week anyways. You always trying to pick apart stuff about AEW and put things in a negative light. Is exactly why this thread was created.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

It appears that even after being called out by Cody, AEW fans still can't seem to stop making excuses for AEW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> It appears that even after being called out by Cody, AEW fans still can't seem to stop making excuses for AEW.


Who's making excuses? AEW far from perfect and makes share of mistakes. But there's no doubt a group of people who nitpick and bash every little thing AEW does. WWE made more mistakes in their ppv last night then AEW did the last month. Yet their silly stuff like bashing company for Riho not defending the title for a month lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As I said before, this whole black and white thing has to stop. You can criticize elements of something without being critical of the whole. Go back and re-watch your favorite episode of RAW or Nitro during the attitude era. There is going to be a dumb segment on that show. That does not mean the show sucked or the product sucked at that time. AEW is mostly good, they just have some really dumb stuff on their shows like Marko Stunt, Chuck Taylor, OC, and the Bucks. Hopefully they realize that and get better, but in the meanwhile, I am going to enjoy the majority of the shows they put on, just like I enjoyed most of RAW and Nitro back in the day.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> AEW main event scene has been Jericho, Omega, Page, Cody and Moxley. How is that different then Rollins or Daniel Bryan or Miz in main event scene? Comments like this proves WWE fan bias.


Pretty sure roadkill isn't WWE fan. He was wcw one though so it's more comparing current rosters both wwe and aew to hall, Nash. Goldberg, sting, Luger, Hogan etc


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

validreasoning said:


> Pretty sure roadkill isn't WWE fan. He was wcw one though so it's more comparing current rosters both wwe and aew to hall, Nash. Goldberg, sting, Luger, Hogan etc



Two totally different eras. There's more 5-8 to 6-1 guys who weight 160 to 220 pound guys. Then guys 6-4 plus and 250 plus pounds in wrestling today. Daniel Bryan is big star in this day and age. WWE and WCW woudlnt have considered him for 1 second in 1997. If Daniel Bryan could main event a Wrestlemania. Then nobody can tell me Darby Allin is too skinny or small.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not me you need to convince it's others that frequent this site.

If Allin gets as over as Bryan did in 13-14 sure but those two are very different.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm not a WWE fan boy I was actually a TNA fan for close to ten years and I love WCW which AEW seems to be trying to emulate a little bit. My reasons for not liking AEW are as follows:

1. Without question number one is the fanbase. It might just be a vocal minority but when you have idiots going off about how AEW is going to kill the WWE within 5 years and Vince McMahon is trembling in his boots about AEW it makes the fanbase as a whole look bad. Plus, for whatever reason the fans are all so focused on WWE and regularly hate on it. It's a massive turn off for someone who just doesn't care about WWE. It's even on display in this very thread.

2. Too indy. Orange Cassidy is the worst, Marko Stunt looks like a child, Joey Janela sucks, too much comedy, too many guys who don't look the part, too many long indy style matches etc etc. You're running a national product that is featured on a pretty major network so act like it. Get guys who look the part, take wrestling seriously, shorten the matches down and give us something fun to watch apart from just wrestling matches.

3. The booking is bad. No idea who is in charge of it but they don't book any angles that I personally find compelling. The lone stand outs that I've seen are Cody, Jericho and a few others but I couldn't care less about the majority of the underneath guys.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


Hope you enjoyed that TLC Women Main event match xDDDD


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not a WWE fan boy I was actually a TNA fan for close to ten years and I love WCW which AEW seems to be trying to emulate a little bit. My reasons for not liking AEW are as follows:
> 
> 1. Without question number one is the fanbase. It might just be a vocal minority but when you have idiots going off about how AEW is going to kill the WWE within 5 years and Vince McMahon is trembling in his boots about AEW it makes the fanbase as a whole look bad. Plus, for whatever reason the fans are all so focused on WWE and regularly hate on it. It's a massive turn off for someone who just doesn't care about WWE. It's even on display in this very thread.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't let a small group of fans that are excited ruin things for you. A lot of AEW fans hate what Vince has done with WWE over the last 10 years or so. I know 3 years ago I had WWE network subscription myself. Now I got so sick of the product I can't get through a whole Raw or Smackdown anymore.


Only a idiot would think that AEW is gonna put Vince out of business etc. WWE is bulletproof from that for a longtime. What AEW can do is cause WWE to change their ways over time. Just like we saw Vince change in the 90s once he was losing money and WCW took over. So unless some fan boy thinks WWE product is great and can't get any better. Well every one else should be rooting for AEW to be good and successful. Because WWE not going to change a darn thing unless they start to lose money.


That's why I don't understand all the trolls nitpicking or bashing AEW every chance they get. It's like it got popular and people purposely wanted to hate on it. Why do people want WWE to be monopoly. IMO it must be bunch of kids who grew up only knowing WWE. So it feels wrong going against WWE. They aren't old enough to remember wrestling was much better with two strong companies and competition.



As for being too indie guys like Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy is more equal Drake Maverick running around or Ron Simmons saying Damn. Neither are signafinicate to what the company is doing. Which is why I don't understand why they get brought up when talking about AEW.


If you don't like AEW say you don't like Jericho, Cody, Moxley, Omega, Page, Pac, MJF or Young Bucks, SCU, Lucha Bros, Santana/Ortiz and guys like that. Because that's really AEW not guys who get used tiny amount or wrestle barely on tv or even mid card guy like Janela. Who's purpose is to more lose entertaining matches.


As for storyline, will it's not soap opera WWE stuff. So not every angle is gonna have in depth storyline. But as you mentioned there's good stuff like Jericho/Cody and I'm sure Moxley vs Innercircle and Cody/MJF stuff will be good. Other feuds/stories won't be as deep. Because they rather put on long entertaining matches. Which make their product different then WWE.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think the idea that AEW critics are WWE fans needs to be dismissed. It’s a hasty generalization and factually incorrect. I loathe the current WWE product. I also can’t watch AEW. The two don’t need to be mutually exclusive.

The irony is I feel that the AEW fan base is a lot more dependent on the WWE than they admit or care to realize. So many WWE tropes in AEW that AEW fans lap up but don’t make any sense.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I think the idea that AEW critics are WWE fans needs to be dismissed. It’s a hasty generalization and factually incorrect. I loathe the current WWE product. I also can’t watch AEW. The two don’t need to be mutually exclusive.
> 
> The irony is I feel that the AEW fan base is a lot more dependent on the WWE than they admit or care to realize. So many WWE tropes in AEW that AEW fans lap up but don’t make any sense.


Majority of AEW bashers are WWE fanboys rooting for them to fail. Just because you aren't doesn't make that incorrect. There's difference between being critical of things AEW does. If that was nitpicking or trashing stuff AEW does and liking WWE. If you took away trolls or people who had AEW bashing agenda. Then it wouldn't feel like people are just hating on AEW when people are doing fair criticism of things.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This company has not blown me away at all and I dont understand why AEW fans thing that AEW should be excluded from criticism.

I have no bias. To me, Impact is the best wrestling show on TV and have been for a while but I call out the dumb shit they do as well because I see room for improvement.

Right now, the only thing good about AEW for me is their sensical booking where things sense and they're larger venues compared to most companies.

Other than that, they have nobody on the roster that I really care about and they have already over exhaughest their use of spots in matches to the point where nothing seems special anymore.

I dont care about Cody as a character on screen and guys that I was intereted like Hangman have shown that they arent quite must see TV. 

Kenny Omega need to turn heel and go back to the cleaner gimmick or he is a useless as well. I hate his style right now.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not a WWE fan boy I was actually a TNA fan for close to ten years and I love WCW which AEW seems to be trying to emulate a little bit. My reasons for not liking AEW are as follows:
> 
> 1. Without question number one is the fanbase. It might just be a vocal minority but when you have idiots going off about how AEW is going to kill the WWE within 5 years and Vince McMahon is trembling in his boots about AEW it makes the fanbase as a whole look bad. Plus, for whatever reason the fans are all so focused on WWE and regularly hate on it. It's a massive turn off for someone who just doesn't care about WWE. It's even on display in this very thread.
> 
> ...


 You're welcome


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

TheDraw said:


> This company has not blown me away at all and I dont understand why AEW fans thing that AEW should be excluded from criticism.
> 
> I have no bias. To me, Impact is the best wrestling show on TV and have been for a while but I call out the dumb shit they do as well because I see room for improvement.
> 
> ...


Yes, we know, we've heard you say it over and over.

 You're welcome


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not a WWE fan boy I was actually a TNA fan for close to ten years and I love WCW which AEW seems to be trying to emulate a little bit. My reasons for not liking AEW are as follows:
> 
> 1. Without question number one is the fanbase. It might just be a vocal minority but when you have idiots going off about how AEW is going to kill the WWE within 5 years and Vince McMahon is trembling in his boots about AEW it makes the fanbase as a whole look bad. Plus, for whatever reason the fans are all so focused on WWE and regularly hate on it. It's a massive turn off for someone who just doesn't care about WWE. It's even on display in this very thread.
> 
> ...


Although I gave you the big thumb I actually disagree with a couple points here. The fanbase I agree with, many are a little too on the annoying side but I think it's probably just their age more than anything. Stunt can piss off but Orange Cassidy is pretty over and gets people talking so he's doing something right. His character grew on me and I don't mind him in the spot he is in. Agree with everything else, I think some comedy is fine, but comedy that makes people look good (Jericho for instance), the way they do most of their "comedy" makes their promotion look like a joke. 

The booking isn't too bad, I actually think they're doing enough right but there is definitely room for improvement, right now they feel a little too "scatter-gun" you got stuff going all over the place almost like there's no cohesion. I do like the fact that they listen to the fans on some things, that to me shows that they are down to earth. I've said it about 3 or 4 times but they have too many cooks in the kitchen, they need to have Khan on top like now and give the book to 1 person and have the other "EVP's" just be advisors or just backstage agents. 




The Wood said:


> I think the idea that AEW critics are WWE fans needs to be dismissed. It’s a hasty generalization and factually incorrect. I loathe the current WWE product. I also can’t watch AEW. The two don’t need to be mutually exclusive.
> 
> The irony is I feel that the AEW fan base is a lot more dependent on the WWE than they admit or care to realize. So many WWE tropes in AEW that AEW fans lap up but don’t make any sense.


Absolutely agree. I hate WWE which is why I want AEW to do everything they possibly can to draw big money and audiences and when I see a dwindling fan base I am getting concerned. But just about everyone I've seen use the "You're a WWE shill!" excuse doesn't realize most of us probably hate WWE and are lukewarm or WANT to like AEW. 




TheDraw said:


> This company has not blown me away at all and I dont understand why AEW fans thing that AEW should be excluded from criticism.
> 
> I have no bias. To me, Impact is the best wrestling show on TV and have been for a while but I call out the dumb shit they do as well because I see room for improvement.
> 
> ...


People get on you for being a "troll" but I've seen you actually give props to AEW and you seem pretty unbiased and balanced in your posts so I don't get what people's problem is with you honestly.

Completely agree on Omega. They definitely need to do something big with this guy. I think it's criminal how underutilized he has been since he came in so hot coming off the NJPW press. I'm still hoping they do something with him and he gets his fire back soon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Glad to see my speaking up about Omega has encouraged others to speak out against him being underutilized from Day 1.

He’s basically TNA Sting right now. Only there to maybe help some guys turn into stars, killing his own stardom, and never having that full-fledged, must-see character.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> Glad to see my speaking up about Omega has encouraged others to speak out against him being underutilized from Day 1.
> 
> He’s basically TNA Sting right now. Only there to maybe help some guys turn into stars, killing his own stardom, and never having that full-fledged, must-see character.


As I said in another thread, people said years ago they didn't want him to goto WWE because he'd end up on Main Event, now he's on AEW's version of Main Event instead.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

reyfan said:


> As I said in another thread, people said years ago they didn't want him to goto WWE because he'd end up on Main Event, now he's on AEW's version of Main Event instead.


I remember you saying that and laughed, because you’re right. There’s a large contingency here that won’t admit to how badly Omega’s been handled, though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not a WWE fan boy I was actually a TNA fan for close to ten years and I love WCW which AEW seems to be trying to emulate a little bit. My reasons for not liking AEW are as follows:
> 
> 1. Without question number one is the fanbase. It might just be a vocal minority but when you have idiots going off about how AEW is going to kill the WWE within 5 years and Vince McMahon is trembling in his boots about AEW it makes the fanbase as a whole look bad. Plus, for whatever reason the fans are all so focused on WWE and regularly hate on it. It's a massive turn off for someone who just doesn't care about WWE. It's even on display in this very thread.
> 
> ...


I'll disagree with point 1. here, just because of a caveat: The disappointing thing to me is that AEW could have been a game-changer. WWE are spread out producing five hours (seven with NXT) of content. They are in the volume business. There is no reason a two-hour show that doesn't insult viewers' intelligence cannot become priority viewing for wrestling fans. But that is where your other two points have come in. The self-indulgent philosophy of the promotion to appeal to the niche, focus on PWG stuff and basically shoot themselves in the foot is _incredibly_ frustrating. It's arrogant, frankly. 

I just want good wrestling. Yes, MJF is now cutting good promos. Yes, Jericho is fucking ace. Yes, Cody knows exactly what he is doing and why. But I'm not going to sit through Joey Janela playing make-believe tough guy, or Darby Allin being pretentious as fuck, or Orange Cassidy mocking the entire reality they are trying to build. I actually find it more fun to occasionally talk about wrestling online than watch that shit, and they have completely missed the opportunity to make a _rabid_ fan out of me. Now I can't take them secretly, and my hope is that another billionaire wrestling fan sees how Tony Khan has stepped wrong and starts up his own thing and buys the top talent from MLW, ROH, Impact and NWA and just fucking decimates AEW by putting on some basic cable/network pro-fucking-wrestling on. And Jericho, Cody and MJF will jump when their contracts are up. 



imthegame19 said:


> Majority of AEW bashers are WWE fanboys rooting for them to fail. Just because you aren't doesn't make that incorrect. There's difference between being critical of things AEW does. If that was nitpicking or trashing stuff AEW does and liking WWE. If you took away trolls or people who had AEW bashing agenda. Then it wouldn't feel like people are just hating on AEW when people are doing fair criticism of things.


I don't see that at all here. I think this is another smokescreen. 



bdon said:


> I remember you saying that and laughed, because you’re right. There’s a large contingency here that won’t admit to how badly Omega’s been handled, though.


Isn't Omega actually partially booking this though? That seems to be what he wants to do in pro-wrestling. And it goes back to the arrogance. I think they assume that their fans are more plentiful, dedicated and willing to get on-board with whatever they do than reality meets.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> I remember you saying that and laughed, because you’re right. There’s a large contingency here that won’t admit to how badly Omega’s been handled, though.


I don't think people believe Omega has been anything special. But when you are incharge of your own promos, matches and segments on the show. You don't blame the company you blame the performer. Omega is dropping the ball not AEW. Cody hasn't won a bunch of matches or beat anyone of note. But he comes off as much bigger star then Omega does.


Based off what he books for himself to do. Omega is underperforming and not making use of his tv time. He needs to figure out a way to make himself and important when he's not in the world title picture or being booked as the top guy . The only one who can tell him to be better is Tony Khan and who says he hasnt?

Facts are is Omega is underperforming and it's his fault. It's same thing as if wrestler had bunch of bad matches. Omega needs to find his character and make best use of his screen time. I think lack of ever being on weekly tv every week is why HE's struggling. Hopefully he can figure it out and I think he will at some point. If anything he should have Cody book his stuff for him. 


But just like you can't blame company for wrestler having bad matches. You can't blame the company for Omega not knowing how to book himself in a way that makes him look like a star. That's on him and he took VP role to do that. It's not like some writer is giving him script that makes him look like a goof or anything.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I think the idea that AEW critics are WWE fans needs to be dismissed. It’s a hasty generalization and factually incorrect.


And yet the usual suspects (who hate AEW), including yourself, show a hefty amount of activity within the WWE sections. Some show clear fandom to WWE wrestlers past and present regarding their posts, signature and avatar. If I remember rightly, you yourself obsessively post in the "AEW ratings..." thread. You and others here are clearly WWE fans!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> And yet the usual suspects (who hate AEW), including yourself, show a hefty amount of activity within the WWE sections. Some show clear fandom to WWE wrestlers past and present regarding their posts, signature and avatar. If I remember rightly, you yourself obsessively post in the "AEW ratings..." thread. You and others here are clearly WWE fans!


No, I’m not a WWE fan. I posted in there yesterday out of boredom and said I had not watched in months. I have repeatedly let people know I will not support this company and cancelled my WWE Network subscription in 2017.

Fans of WWE wrestlers past and present? Wtf is this even supposed to mean? Are people not supposed to like Chris Jericho, Cody or Jon Moxley because they have worked in WWE?

I’m not going to deny my apathy (not hatred) for AEW anymore. They can go out of business for all I care. My interest in wrestling, in general, has never been so low. They did this to themselves. But that’s by being a large part PWG and a large part faux-WWE.

AEW is far closer to sports entertainment than professional wrestling. There was that passive aggressive smug person that went around here calling anyone that criticized AEW an “AEWWE fan.” Y’all secret marks for WWE and its influences and don’t realize it.

I’m going to go watch a Tanahashi match and then an episode of Mid-South so I can remind myself of what I actually love about pro-wrestling. I just remembered that AEW is pushing The Dark Order and does overly produced vignettes for them. How is this better than WWE? Yah. It would be shit on there, and rightfully so.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> No, I’m not a WWE fan. I posted in there yesterday ........


Yeah! You posted quite a few times didn't you and in a positive light? Lie to yourself all you want, just don't to others.



> I’m not going to deny my apathy (not hatred) for AEW anymore.


LOL. For someone so apathetic you sure make a lot of posts spouting disdain for AEW (on AEW forums). If you were genuinely apathetic you would simply not bother with anything AEW. 



> They did this to themselves. But that’s by being a large part PWG and a large part faux-WWE.


Not sure what you are saying here!


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> I don't think people believe Omega has been anything special. But when you are incharge of your own promos, matches and segments on the show. You don't blame the company you blame the performer. Omega is dropping the ball not AEW. Cody hasn't won a bunch of matches or beat anyone of note. But he comes off as much bigger star then Omega does.
> 
> 
> Based off what he books for himself to do. Omega is underperforming and not making use of his tv time. He needs to figure out a way to make himself and important when he's not in the world title picture or being booked as the top guy . The only one who can tell him to be better is Tony Khan and who says he hasnt?
> ...


These are some good points to take into consideration that could adequately explain the other side of the situation. Truth is none of us really know 100% what is going on backstage. They may have all got together and agreed that Kenny would lead Dark and ry to get eyeballs on it, Kenny may have decided he wants out of the spotlight and just wants to focus on the business side of it, there's the conspiracy theory out there that Cody kind of chopped Kenny's balls off so he wouldn't be more popular than him (I doubt this one honestly but you never know), maybe it was decided in contracts that Kenny would take a backseat and focus on bringing up other talent. There's probably a few other possibilities.

All in all a lot of people who see Kenny as a great wrestler are kind of confused on what happened to this really hot prospect they had coming in and with all the hype surrounding him only for him to practically die off in obscurity and put on ice is a little like "wth?!" I'm hoping it pays off somehow eventually but right now I'm not seeing it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BigCy said:


> These are some good points to take into consideration that could adequately explain the other side of the situation. Truth is none of us really know 100% what is going on backstage. They may have all got together and agreed that Kenny would lead Dark and ry to get eyeballs on it, Kenny may have decided he wants out of the spotlight and just wants to focus on the business side of it, there's the conspiracy theory out there that Cody kind of chopped Kenny's balls off so he wouldn't be more popular than him (I doubt this one honestly but you never know), maybe it was decided in contracts that Kenny would take a backseat and focus on bringing up other talent. There's probably a few other possibilities.
> 
> All in all a lot of people who see Kenny as a great wrestler are kind of confused on what happened to this really hot prospect they had coming in and with all the hype surrounding him only for him to practically die off in obscurity and put on ice is a little like "wth?!" I'm hoping it pays off somehow eventually but right now I'm not seeing it.


At some point Omega will be in World Title feud again. At that point Tony Khan will make sure what he's doing is good stuff. When Omega in the 2nd or 3rd biggest angle on the show. They are trusting Omega to do a good job with material he decides for himself.

Personally I think Omega did a great job putting over Moxley. The fact Omega ran his mouth about Moxley. Then got his ass beat and was humbled really put over Moxley as a big deal. The backstage promo when not being cleared for action with a black eye. Then he asks how's Moxley doing and finds out that he's fine and cleared for action. That disappointmented look by Omega really sold things.

I know some people don't like Omega doing that. But that's stuff you do when you are pushing a guy as their top guy and total bad ass. At some point down the road it will be Moxley turn to put over Omega.


My problem was more how Omega booked himself going into the match. And really how he's booked himself since. It seems like he just wants to go out and wrestle. Rather then developing his character or cutting promo. Which is probably because hes use to people telling him when he has to cut a promo and what he is suppose to talk about. So he's just skipping a lot of that and going out and having matches. Or if he cuts a promo he includes some silliness in it. When you do that and aren't beating the top guys. Well it's going to make you look like a after thought. If he's not in main event scene he needs to use promos and character develop to make whatever he doing feel like a big deal.


Just like Cody continues to do despite not always feuding with top guys. Just going out and having matches isn't cutting it. I hope whatever they are doing with him and Page. Ends up being great angle and brings some character development and good promos out of Omega.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> No, I’m not a WWE fan. I posted in there yesterday out of boredom and said I had not watched in months. I have repeatedly let people know I will not support this company and cancelled my WWE Network subscription in 2017.
> 
> Fans of WWE wrestlers past and present? Wtf is this even supposed to mean? Are people not supposed to like Chris Jericho, Cody or Jon Moxley because they have worked in WWE?
> 
> ...


The problem that your dislike for the product clouds your mindset as much as fans who fans are positive about the product. Even when they were doing million viewers and .4 demos you wouldn't admit to those numbers being good. 

You can not personally like something and it still be successful. For example theres movies I like that flop at the box office. While there ones that I don't like that do really well. I can accept that something can be doing well and not be a fan of it.

When you try to debunk all the early success AEW having. It shows a clear agenda that you are rooting against the product being a success at it's current state. If you don't like the product that's fine. But don't come to this forum and try to belittle what AEW doing. Just because there's things you don't like about them. I don't like some stuff about AEW too. But there's a lot I like and I see potential for stuff I don't like to get better.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, we’re back to only blaming Omega, huh? When they have all bragged about how they talk and discuss and agree on everything?

Someone has to show true leadership skills and tell Kenny that what he’s doing, ain’t working.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> So, we’re back to only blaming Omega, huh? When they have all bragged about how they talk and discuss and agree on everything?
> 
> Someone has to show true leadership skills and tell Kenny that what he’s doing, ain’t working.


It was always on Omega and his fault. They been doing tv for 2 and half months. They aren't gonna tell Kenny how he should book himself. Just like they aren't gonna tell Kenny how to wrestle his matches. I'm sure suggestions were made by Tony Khan and others about certain things.


But good leader let's the guy find himself and doesn't mirco manager and tell Omega what he should be doing. Do you think Omega is telling the Bucks or Cody what they should be doing? Making suggestions and having conversation is one thing. But it's up to Omega to find his way. Again it's Omega fault and only his fault that his character isn't more interesting. It's up to him to be better unless you want this to he WWE booking style.


After Jon Moxley bashed WWE booking style and talked about all the stupid stuff they made him do. If he showed up in AEW and was just wrestling matches and do silly things during his promos and not make the most of his tv time Would people blame AEW? Nope they would blame Moxley. It's no different with Omega.


Nobody is telling Jericho or Moxley how to carry themselves like a star. So either Omega has IT or he should go to WWE and do what they tell him to do. Sadly I think Omega is totally happy doing what he's doing. I know you are Omega fanboy. So you wanna try to place blame on AEW. But it's Omega, be upset at him for not being better. The guy knows what made him a star in Japan. He sees what other guys are doing around him to look like stars. The rest is up to him.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Omega is his own boss and right now, most of his priorities are business, in helping the company grow. He's both signing and booking the women's division, helping with production, media, etc. I still cannot understand what you guys want from him. Some of you who say, "he was a megastar in Japan, but I've never seen any of those matches" and are now saying, "I don't see what the big deal is, he sucks", cannot be taken with an ounce of merit, whatsoever.

When he's not on TV, you complain. When he is on TV, you complain. If he's on TV, but not as much as he should, you complain. If he's on TV every week, you complain. If he's not involved in the top storyline/main-event scene, you complain. If he is in the top storyline/main-event scene and "not being used right", you complain. If he's on TV, but loses more than he wins, you complain. If he's on TV and wins more than he loses, you complain.

As I've said time and time again, don't watch it if you don't like it and if you don't watch it, then you have nothing to say about it. As I have pointed out above (using the same logic as most of you do towards AEW), I do not watch WWE Raw or SmackDown, however, I enjoy and watch NXT. You don't see me all over the WWE forums complaining, bitching, nit-picking and hating on a product I don't even watch.

Yes, you can all say it's "constructive criticism", or whatever other phrase you want to use, but when it's the same people, saying the same shit, over and over again, in multiple threads, don't you think you should just stop? Seriously? We get it. I get it. Everyone gets it. Stop.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> Yeah! You posted quite a few times didn't you and in a positive light? Lie to yourself all you want, just don't to others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no. I think the closest thing to a positive I said was that I can see them actually making some philosophical changes in 2020 in an attempt to stamp out AEW and because of the stories that are going to focus on them because of the XFL. I also said that I haven't watched and it sounds awful, I believe. You seem to be following my posts a bit. What else did I say was positive? 

Oh, I posted about who I would have beat Bray Wyatt and that was Daniel Bryan. I haven't watched a Daniel Bryan match since he worked with Brock Lesnar and that's broken my heart. But sure, I'm such a fanboy. I think everything else was just predictions for the year or something. Um, yeah. Super-positive.

I'm apathetic as to whether or not they do well now. It used to matter to me because the success of wrestling was important to me, but now I just don't give a fuck and think it's going to come from somewhere else if ever at all. Posting about wrestling is an interest and a habit. It doesn't mean I continue to have a vested interest in how AEW does. 

I'm not surprised you don't understand what I'm saying. 



imthegame19 said:


> The problem that your dislike for the product clouds your mindset as much as fans who fans are positive about the product. Even when they were doing million viewers and .4 demos you wouldn't admit to those numbers being good.
> 
> You can not personally like something and it still be successful. For example theres movies I like that flop at the box office. While there ones that I don't like that do really well. I can accept that something can be doing well and not be a fan of it.
> 
> When you try to debunk all the early success AEW having. It shows a clear agenda that you are rooting against the product being a success at it's current state. If you don't like the product that's fine. But don't come to this forum and try to belittle what AEW doing. Just because there's things you don't like about them. I don't like some stuff about AEW too. But there's a lot I like and I see potential for stuff I don't like to get better.


I've actually never suggested that the numbers were bad at all. They're _still_ not bad. They're going down and I think they're built on a house of cards and they aren't going to save them should advertising and something preferred come along, but those are all future issues, and that seems to be where people misunderstand me. I'm someone who thinks about the future. When I see something bad I think "oh no, that is going to cost them down the line," but other people are the sort to just wait until that happens and then it's throwing up a shrug and not knowing what to do next. Sometimes you need to anticipate problems and put in place potential remedies or strategies to avoid them before you actually get to them. 

My point about the numbers has always been that there are 2 million people who still watch wrestling each week and millions more who would if it were good and AEW has not tapped into them. It's not calling for Attitude era numbers. It's calling for wrestling fans to really give a shit about this. At the moment it's doing better than a lot of other stuff on TV, but wrestling usually does better than that. That's its appeal. 

Of course you can not like something and it be successful. I don't like Raw and it smashes AEW each week. I don't like most blockbusters but I will not deny their box office. What am I supposed to do? Throw them a party because they were the hottest topic in wrestling for 10 months and lost 600k viewers from their debut just because they're doing a 0.3 in the key demo _for now_. If AEW got a $200 million contract for their TV fees, I would call them "successful." Are they even turning a profit right now? And they certainly don't make my trusted critics' approval, nor mine. So I don't know what I am supposed to praise AEW on except the stuff I do like and see potential in (Jericho, MJF, Cody...for now). I don't have to tip my hat because they get 5,000 pissed off WWE fans to fork out for their tenth week of television, or whatever the fuck. 

And I know the expression is "I hate to say I told you so," but I'm going to _love_ it when all my attempts to "belittle" them (they do a better job at that themselves) proves to be very close to 100% correct. My predictions about the PPV buys have been very close to spot-on. My prediction about WWE holding back during their first wave of new shiny thing success seems to be correct. My prediction about NXT turning the tides very quickly seems to also be fairly spot-on (at this point). Those numbers aren't my agenda, friend. They're the fucking numbers and the agenda of the people voting. NXT has virtually beaten AEW the past few weeks (no, I'm not counting an alleged and estimated 20k people in favor of AEW a victory for them -- that's bullshit and everyone in television knows it), because when you factor in the virtually identical TV estimates on basic cable, you then have WWE with a internationally established streaming service of about 1 million more people, and I _bet_ that is where that key demo plugs into NXT. That or DVR. It's not that they aren't watching, they just aren't watching four hours in one night, so they watch the fresh thing first and the established thing second. But WWE didn't even need to take those training weights off in order to increase their power level to sneak ahead of AEW. They look to be winning _whilst handicapping themselves_. That's always been their intention, and it was fucking obvious and I have been saying it here for months. It wasn't that I _wanted_ it to happen, even. That's just what's been coming. And now it looks to be here. 

I won't close the book on that one just yet, because WWE can always fuck things up. But my "agenda" and attempts to "belittle" have just been me accurately predicting the future so far. Without rectifying their creative philosophy, AEW is just going to slip further and further away as the freshness wears off and it's just another established wrestling show. NXT has an actual chance of heating up when it injects a main roster star for an actual program (Ciampa vs. Cena? Rhea vs. Ronda? Who the fuck knows?), or it finally has its heels overthrown, or it puts Scarlett Bordeaux getting that key demo all steamed up, or introduces an actually great promo whose stuff will unfortunately be fresher than MJF at that point. They're going to be heading into WrestleMania season, and will then be able to announce they are touring, and they always have something in the cooker. What is next after Jericho vs. Mox and Cody vs. MJF? They're burning through all their shit early, and no one has jumped ship because they know it's by-and-large a comedy promotion. The gap is going to widen and then even Dave Meltzer will be on his show saying "Yeah, NXT is the cooler product now." It's DONE for AEW at this point in any meaningful sense. It enters its period of being a Khan vanity promotion (if it's not there already), and it's just whether or not TNT are happy enough to keep it around or whether the Khans want to keep sinking money into something that is never going to make it back in any meaningful sense. Then all you motherfuckers better enjoy the fucking WWE, because it's the place you're going to see all the good guys go. And they're going to be handed fucking scripts and booked 50/50 and made to look less important than the McMahons and you can all eat shit _because I fucking told you so._

Fuck, Jericho is even publicly speaking out about shit not making sense on the show. JR ridicules it on the air. All the big free agents have signed with WWE, because it's still more important to their star than appearing on the fucking mess most weeks that is AEW Dynamite. It's not getting better, it's not getting hotter. It's getting more Brandi Rhodes and Dark Order. Fuck yeah.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

For someone who doesn’t care, you sure spent an awful long time typing out a post that basically reads, “AEW has already failed, and WWE is successful as always!!”

Like...goddamn. Pop Vince’s dick out of your mouth.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Um, no. I think the closest thing to a positive I said was that I can see them actually making some philosophical changes in 2020 in an attempt to stamp out AEW


I saw a glimmer of hope with this. I'm not sure if you saw TLC, but I suspected a philosophical shift across the card with regards to selling moves and weapons. One shot with the ladder resulted in agony and writhing on the ground for 30 seconds. It felt closer to Shawn/Razor than your typical ladder matches of 2019.

I was surprisingly more optimistic about WWE again after seeing how much they were selling the ladders, however when I watched Raw for the first time in months, they were back to normal with the meaningless flippity video game matches where nothing hurts.

There's an inverse "tough sell" law that applies on a continuum:

MORE SELLING <-------> TOUGH WRESTLER

Whatever happens in this industry, the above law will always be true.

Today, everyone is a "tough wrestler".

But wrestling will always be better when it's done closer to the "more selling" end of the spectrum. Why? Because then your top handful of stars can sell less and appear to be tougher relative to the norm established across the rest of the card.

You need most of your roster selling hard to establish the logical framework of the fictional world. Then someone breaks those rules or exceeds those expectations.

In AEW, the last guy on the roster kicks out of DDTs, superkicks, and jumps up to do a flipping kick, backbreaker, and backflip off the top rope so his opponent can kick out before they trade superkicks, do a spot on the ring apron (head/neck), and then kick out of that. And then the ref gets distracted and the match ends in a roll-up, to protect the undercard guy.

Then it's off to the next match where the same world rules are reinforced, and then another match, and then the main event is more of the same.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Just more of the same... again. @The Wood and @IronMan8

? You're welcome.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> Just more of the same... again. @The Wood and @IronMan8
> 
> ? You're welcome.


Do you agree with the law presented above?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> Do you agree with the law presented above?


Huh?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Eh. I don't give a fuck about those negative fans. I'm going to watch aew regardless of what they do. My problem are the little wwefanboys who get their panties in a wad when people say they don't watch wwe. If those fans are gonna bitch about aew fans then they need to have the same energy and quit crying when people mention wwe.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> Huh?


I'm wondering what you think about the content of the post you quoted. Did you read it?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm wondering what you think about the content of the post you quoted. Did you read it?


Yes, I did read it. I read all replies. I don't cherry-pick.

What you and Wood said, was the same, old, tired, repeated shit we've all been subject to in almost every thread. You're not bringing anything new to the table here. We've heard it all. Day after day. Post after post. There comes a point when it just becomes white noise. And that point has elapsed a long time ago now.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> Yes, I did read it. I read all replies. I don't cherry-pick.
> 
> What you and Wood said, was the same, old, tired, repeated shit we've all been subject to in almost every thread. You're not bringing anything new to the table here. We've heard it all. Day after day. Post after post. There comes a point when it just becomes white noise. And that point has elapsed a long time ago now.


Specifically, I mean this part:

More selling <————> Appear tougher

Establishing a baseline of selling/toughness expectations

Then exceeding those expectations only with the top stars of the company, who all effectively no-sell

While AEW has everybody on the same level at the high end of the spectrum

But

It means the audience re-adjusts expectations over time

So nobody will stand out on the narrow bell curve

Meaning

We’re left with a version of pro wrestling where audiences will think everything looks less painful than ever

Which would lead to less growth.

Is there anything I’m not understanding in there?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Cornette freely calls fans "whiney little cunts" but I get a week ban for calling someone a "virgin". Whatever


----------



## Uchiha Ghost (Nov 16, 2019)

All Geek Wrestling is a multi-million Indy garbage full of charisma vacuum vanilla midgets. On top of that, it's a non-stop wrestling, with little, to no promo, character development, and stories.

Then there is Orange Cassidy. Do I need to say more?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> For someone who doesn’t care, you sure spent an awful long time typing out a post that basically reads, “AEW has already failed, and WWE is successful as always!!”
> 
> Like...goddamn. Pop Vince’s dick out of your mouth.


I love posting about wrestling and its history and future. It doesn’t mean I give a shit about its present. And where did I ever blow Vince? Again with the misdirection. I think it will be a fucking _travesty_ if wrestling ends up as a total Vince monopoly. Way to miss the whole point.



Garty said:


> Just more of the same... again. @The Wood and @IronMan8
> 
> ? You're welcome.


And yet we’re called trolls? 



Garty said:


> Yes, I did read it. I read all replies. I don't cherry-pick.
> 
> What you and Wood said, was the same, old, tired, repeated shit we've all been subject to in almost every thread. You're not bringing anything new to the table here. We've heard it all. Day after day. Post after post. There comes a point when it just becomes white noise. And that point has elapsed a long time ago now.


Then try refuting the points once in a while? It doesn’t make the criticisms any less accurate to say you’ve heard them before. Why the fuck wouldn’t they be consistent if they aren’t rectified?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Uchiha Ghost said:


> All Geek Wrestling is a multi-million Indy garbage full of charisma vacuum vanilla midgets. On top of that, it's a non-stop wrestling, with little, to no promo, character development, and stories.
> 
> Then there is Orange Cassidy. Do I need to say more?


 You're welcome.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> And yet we’re called trolls?
> 
> Then try refuting the points once in a while? It doesn’t make the criticisms any less accurate to say you’ve heard them before. Why the fuck wouldn’t they be consistent if they aren’t rectified?


How is my  award trolling? I'm doing it here on this forum. Not any other. Which leads to your next question...

What is there left to refute, for me (and others) to reply to. It's all just become a war-of-words, back-and-forth, you know, kind of like, "I didn't do it, he did", "No I didn't, he did". It never ends. Most of us here, are so over the "AEW sucks and here's why..." threads, posts, etc. We are 12 weeks in, since Dynamite launched. In that 12 weeks, the same critiques have been made over and over since day one and here we are, again, 12 weeks later, talking about those same things. Nothing new has been brought to the table. So, what I have preferred to do, is read a post, decide (my own opinion, just like you have your own opinion) if it's the same old shit we've heard countless times before and then give my award to that post and be done with it. No more, no less.

I have said all along, that if AEW bothers you, or any other show/program/sport/team/film/music so much, DO NOT WATCH IT. It's really that freakin' simple.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> How is my  award trolling? I'm doing it here on this forum. Not any other. Which leads to your next question...
> 
> What is there left to refute, for me (and others) to reply to. It's all just become a war-of-words, back-and-forth, you know, kind of like, "I didn't do it, he did", "No I didn't, he did". It never ends. Most of us here, are so over the "AEW sucks and here's why..." threads, posts, etc. We are 12 weeks in, since Dynamite launched. In that 12 weeks, the same critiques have been made over and over since day one and here we are, again, 12 weeks later, talking about those same things. Nothing new has been brought to the table. So, what I have preferred to do, is read a post, decide (my own opinion, just like you have your own opinion) if it's the same old shit we've heard countless times before and then give my award to that post and be done with it. No more, no less.
> 
> I have said all along, that if AEW bothers you, or any other show/program/sport/team/film/music so much, DO NOT WATCH IT. It's really that freakin' simple.


And if people didn’t critique, then Jericho never tells the tag teams to stop burying the ref.

If people didn’t critique, then we wouldn’t have got great story-telling in each tag match last night with everyone slowed way down.

If didn’t critique, then we wouldn’t have found a better mixture of promo work and in-ring work.

If people didn’t critique, then we wouldn’t have better audio.

They NEED our critiques, because they are still forming their identity and developing the culture of their show. That doesn’t mean every critique is on the up-and-up, but there can be a running critique that hasn’t been addressed yet. Kenny Omega being underutilized, not enough selling, The Lucha Bros not being used enough, etc.

They clearly listen. They want to give the fans the style of wrestling the fans deserve. Our critiques have the ability to paint the future of wrestling, man. Should we just stop and let them do things we don’t like? How does that “Change the World” or make them any different than Vince McMahon?

I’m sure if asked, they’d admit to being appreciative of the criticisms.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW at least shows some effort to listen to the fans. After all, it's a show built and booked by wrestling fans. On the other hand, Vince calls fans opinions and says "fuck em". WWE RAW & Smackdown is a show for Vince, not for fans.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> And if people didn’t critique, then Jericho never tells the tag teams to stop burying the ref.
> 
> If people didn’t critique, then we wouldn’t have got great story-telling in each tag match last night with everyone slowed way down.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion and the way you've presented your opinion here. It's not the opinion I have a problem with, although there are things AEW needs to improve upon, I agree... BUT It's the same arguments, day after day, post after post and after 12 weeks, we've all heard enough. How many times have we read the post that "Omega is not being used properly..." in those 12 weeks? I'm guessing, ball-park, 500+ posts and I'm being generous here. It's like the old story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf".

Will AEW change things? Will those changes be satisfactory enough, so that these types of "Omega" posts aren't regurgitated over and over? Probably not, right? So when is enough, enough? 4 weeks? 8 weeks? 12 weeks? 6 months? 1 year? 2 years? Do you see what I'm trying to convey here?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty said:


> How is my  award trolling? I'm doing it here on this forum. Not any other. Which leads to your next question...
> 
> What is there left to refute, for me (and others) to reply to. It's all just become a war-of-words, back-and-forth, you know, kind of like, "I didn't do it, he did", "No I didn't, he did". It never ends. Most of us here, are so over the "AEW sucks and here's why..." threads, posts, etc. We are 12 weeks in, since Dynamite launched. In that 12 weeks, the same critiques have been made over and over since day one and here we are, again, 12 weeks later, talking about those same things. Nothing new has been brought to the table. So, what I have preferred to do, is read a post, decide (my own opinion, just like you have your own opinion) if it's the same old shit we've heard countless times before and then give my award to that post and be done with it. No more, no less.
> 
> I have said all along, that if AEW bothers you, or any other show/program/sport/team/film/music so much, DO NOT WATCH IT. It's really that freakin' simple.


This has to be a candidate for one of the worst posts of the year.

Wtf is your poop award? I don’t pay any attention to what you do. I just know you added nothing of substance. When you post with nothing of substance to try and get a rise out of people, that is closer to trolling than people who make very clear points that are never refuted.

It’s fine to keep raising the same criticisms if the criticisms remain valid. If you don’t want to read them, stay out of the forums. People don’t need to tailor their views to suit your inability to think critically.

And newsflash: People aren’t watching AEW. That’s exactly the fucking problem and why it is perfectly valid to discuss.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The thing is, most of these dummies are here to hate and purely hate.
And they think they’re getting away with it, which kills me.

someone called one of them a goof and I agree. Celebrating last nights ratings like they’re fucking Vince McMahon.

keep being negative. It does nothing really, except continue to cement the fact that WrestlingForum is a cesspool of trolls and idiots.

can’t discuss shit without these dummies getting their daily lols


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You lot did the exact same thing when “AEW beat SmackDown.” If the excuses and the praise and the bullshit swirling around for this company weren’t so high, then maybe a _minor few_ of the criticisms wouldn’t be laughing when you fall flat on your face?

You can’t lump those sorts of criticisms in with the valid ones, anyway. And those criticisms are proving true. Even in the timeframe they were predicted. AEW started strong, now they are getting knocked around by basic pro-wrestling because people prefer that to sports entertainment that insults their intelligence. This isn’t a shock.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> This has to be a candidate for one of the worst posts of the year.
> 
> Wtf is your poop award? I don’t pay any attention to what you do.


Umm, aren't you doing just that?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> someone called one of them a goof and I agree.


"It was me Austin! It was me all along!"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty said:


> Umm, aren't you doing just that?


Outside of that context, obviously. No one cares about your internet gimmick.

Lol, I just heard Dave Meltzer do a bit that basically echoes my criticisms for months. Told ya.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

The last few replies have been _juicy_ reads..

Also, I wish we could actually see a slightly younger Vince McMahon CELEBRATE last night's NxT win over AEW...kind of like the dancing Vince from the Vince/Shane and John Cena segment from March 2006 with the celebration and all..lmao


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Outside of that context, obviously. No one cares about your internet gimmick.
> 
> Lol, I just heard Dave Meltzer do a bit that basically echoes my criticisms for months. Told ya.


Gimmick?!  Anything you've said after, "I don't pay attention to what you do" and then respond to what I wrote, is just a tad bit ironic, don't you think?!


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

The Wood said:


> This has to be a candidate for one of the worst posts of the year.
> 
> Wtf is your poop award? I don’t pay any attention to what you do. I just know you added nothing of substance. When you post with nothing of substance to try and get a rise out of people, that is closer to trolling than people who make very clear points that are never refuted.
> 
> ...


The Legend, The Wood, has made an appearance and they'll be HELL pay!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> The thing is, most of these dummies are here to hate and purely hate.
> And they think they’re getting away with it, which kills me.
> 
> someone called one of them a goof and I agree. Celebrating last nights ratings like they’re fucking Vince McMahon.
> ...


Just put them on ignore. I have to most posters that have no unbias opinion, no care to debate and are here to hate. Makes this place more bearable.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't "hate" AEW, but I have fallen out of making it a priority to watch. Now that the "new car" scent has worn off, I have objective criticism.

1) The "we're not WWE" message they try to send (whether subtle or overt) is annoying. Be who you are and develop your brand! Even if Dynamite was beating RAW and Smackdown (which they are not even drawing half if the audience of either), they are WAY behind the WWE in the big picture (history, revenue, mainstream appeal, star power etc.). Its ok that they are beating WWE's Minor League Program by a razor thin margin most weeks, but come on! They are no where in WWE's league.

2) Only one true star...Jericho! Jericho has put in some of the best work of his career (character wise as his best days in the ring at 49 are obviously behind him). But, stars need stars to rival them to elevate product. Hogan had Andre and Savage, Bret had HBK...Austin had McMahon and Rock...Rock had Triple H...Cena had Orton and Punk...get it!!!! No one on the AEW roster can rival Jericho with Star Power. Cody and Moxley are on their way, but not there yet. Omega is not a top star that you can elevate and carry a company with... which leads me to:

3) Overhyped and overrated "stars": I admit I am not one of the 25 people that kept up with Japan, Mexico and the Indies! However, I heard a lot about Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks! All three are just overhyped spot monkeys. Omega is midcard at best and the Bucks are just a God Awful attempt to recreate The Rock and Roll Express amd The Rockers. They cannot hold a candle to either of those teams. Also, guys like Darby Allin, Orange Cassidy, Marko Stunt...give me a break!! The women's division is also far inferior to the WWE. They do have some good young talent, but they have their work cut out for them.

4) The commentary team: JR, Tony S., Excalibur who is surprisingly decent...nice. BUT, JR is past his prime, Tony still has it, but is overshadowed and Excalibur talks a little too much. Also, who is the lead announcer? Excalibur and JR seem to be jockeying back and forth and Tony is sometimes forgotten. I would go with Tony as the lead and Excalibur as the analyst. JR should be the interviewer. 

5) Win-Loss records. It is hard to hear about how "good" someone is, but they have a mediocre or poor win-loss record. We have seen in the past that losses sometimes get people over as fans usually put the losses behind them quick. BUT, if you constantly have their record flashed in your face, then you start comparing their records to others. In professional sports, the teams with the best record earn the chance to play for the championship. With this, it is only a matter of time where we see people who have bad or mediocre records competing for a title when others who have good records are passed over. 

6) Lastly: they promoted themselves as the "Land of Opportunity", but all of the so called disgruntled talent from other promotions are signing or resigning elsewhere.

AEW has its work cut out for it and contrary to what those that watch with rose tinted glasses think, they are MILES behind WWE and not much far ahead if everyone else!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> I respect your opinion and the way you've presented your opinion here. It's not the opinion I have a problem with, although there are things AEW needs to improve upon, I agree... BUT It's the same arguments, day after day, post after post and after 12 weeks, we've all heard enough. How many times have we read the post that "Omega is not being used properly..." in those 12 weeks? I'm guessing, ball-park, 500+ posts and I'm being generous here. It's like the old story of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf".
> 
> Will AEW change things? Will those changes be satisfactory enough, so that these types of "Omega" posts aren't regurgitated over and over? Probably not, right? So when is enough, enough? 4 weeks? 8 weeks? 12 weeks? 6 months? 1 year? 2 years? Do you see what I'm trying to convey here?


Where were you when the same negativity was constantly filling the WWE section? Thread after thread complaining about the same shit over and over and over and over. Or do you think they deserved it because their product was terrible?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

reyfan said:


> I have criticisms not because I want them to fail but because I don't want them to be another TNA, and the whole X iS bEtTeR tHaN tHiS CoMpAnY" is tiresome, apples and oranges.


Dawg this whole "apples and oranges" CENTURIES OLD argument is stupid as fuck.. THEY'RE BOTH FRUITS... AND I PREFER ORANGES.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

It had been 16 years since I watched wrestling. I enjoy AEW and yes there are areas which need improvement. I don't waste my time commenting about WWE because I don't watch it. If AEW folds so be it but until that day comes I will support them contrary to what others say about it. I wish them the best of luck and could care less about who had higher ratings this week, next week or last week. Changing peoples perception takes time and most people have a hard time accepting change. Period.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Marbar said:


> It had been 16 years since I watched wrestling. I enjoy AEW and yes there are areas which need improvement. I don't waste my time commenting about WWE because I don't watch it. If AEW folds so be it but until that day comes I will support them contrary to what others say about it. I wish them the best of luck and could care less about who had higher ratings this week, next week or last week. Changing peoples perception takes time and most people have a hard time accepting change. Period.


Taking a break can make a real difference, I've stopped watching for a while here and there and have always enjoyed it more when I come back, unfortunately the pack mentality on social media and this site is everything sucks, funny part is if you take a break from these forums and just watch the show (AEW or WWE) you'll find you enjoy it alot more.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty said:


> Gimmick?!  Anything you've said after, "I don't pay attention to what you do" and then respond to what I wrote, is just a tad bit ironic, don't you think?!


Yes, I can respond to your message without paying attention to any of the trolling you do out of it. You claimed to be giving a poop award? Who the fuck knows or cares that’s what you’re doing?


----------

